# Sources: Kings discussing deal for Josh Smith



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/481517775156817920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/481518115390361600


----------



## Bogg

Dissonance said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/481517775156817920
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/481518115390361600


Hahaha. Because of course they are. I hope this is a a precursor to a Rondo trade, hoping that getting his high school roommate makes him change his tone about not sticking around.


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/481518816870948864


----------



## roux

Josh Smith, Rudy Gay and Isiah Thomas together seems like an unbelievable disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Rondo/McLemore/Gay/Smoove/Boogie is a pretty solid starting lineup.


----------



## Marcus13

roux said:


> Josh Smith, Rudy Gay and Isiah Thomas together seems like an unbelievable disaster waiting to happen.


Isiah, and the #8 might be a good startin place if they're looking to make a deal for Rondo tho


----------



## bball2223

Things I like about this trade:

*Get rid of Josh Smith.

Things I dislike:

*What we would get in return. Thompson/Williams/Terry address zero of our needs at this point, and Thompson/Williams combo is $15 mil against the cap every year for at least the next 2-3 years. 

I want to get rid of Smith, but yikes.


----------



## Bogg

Marcus13 said:


> Isiah, and the [URL=http://www.basketballforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=8]#8 [/URL] might be a good startin place if they're looking to make a deal for Rondo tho


Yea, if they deal for Smith it's to try to get Rondo to stick around, and supposedly they're not crazy about paying Thomas market-rate anyway. You could talk me into most any deal that has the Celtics getting the 8th pick so long as neither of the Thompson/Landry contracts are coming back Boston's way. If you can get one/both of Derrick Williams or Ben McLemore tossed in, all the better, but if I was staring at a final offer of pick #8 with Terry/Outlaw/Evans as salary ballast and it was apparent Love/Melo weren't happening, I'd probably take it.



bball2223 said:


> Things I like about this trade:
> 
> *Get rid of Josh Smith.
> 
> Things I dislike:
> 
> *What we would get in return. Thompson/Williams/Terry address zero of our needs at this point, and Thompson/Williams combo is $15 mil against the cap every year for at least the next 2-3 years.
> 
> I want to get rid of Smith, but yikes.


Derrick Williams is an expiring contract.


----------



## seifer0406

BlakeJesus said:


> Rondo/McLemore/Gay/Smoove/Boogie is a pretty solid starting lineup.


good lineup in nba2k because you get to control who gets the ball.


----------



## Diable

Jason Terry is still in the NBA?


----------



## bball2223

Bogg said:


> Derrick Williams is an expiring contract.


I thought he was under contract through 2015/2016? That makes it a little bit better.


----------



## BlakeJesus

seifer0406 said:


> good lineup in nba2k because you get to control who gets the ball.


I think Rondo controlling who gets the ball is very different than Isaiah Thomas controlling who gets the ball.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Are they willing to pay the luxury tax?

If not, Gay opting in screwed them over. Don't understand the reports saying that's what the Kings wanted.


----------



## Adam

I like the new Kings owner. He is trying to improve the league and his team. I would not wish Josh Smith upon him.


----------



## RollWithEm

seifer0406 said:


> good lineup in nba2k because you get to control who gets the ball.


The only Rondo is truly great at is deciding who gets the ball. That's why you trade for a guy like that.


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/481531251892158465


----------



## Bogg

bball2223 said:


> I thought he was under contract through 2015/2016? That makes it a little bit better.


Next year is the last year of his rookie contract. His team will have the option of extending him a very large (8.7 million) qualifying offer at that time to make him a restricted free agent, but if he doesn't put it together next year there's always the option of just letting him become an unrestricted free agent and not having any obligation to him.


----------



## Marcus13

Boston taking Smart had to increase the probability of this appening


----------

